# About Sbisa instrument made in Florence Italy



## maxnovi (May 26, 2013)

I apologize in advance if the request for information that do not directly affect the world of cameras, but it is an optical instrument ophthalmic .. I believe that in a forum full of people that specialize in cameras and associated equipment, I can find information about this tool ... (year of production, technology, value, etc. ..) I thank all the forum and I apologize in advance for any grammatical errors due the translation.
Massimo

Link:


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 30, 2013)

This looks to me like equipment that would have been used for eye exams; you can see the chin rest and it looks adjustable as if it could be raised and lowered. It reminds me of what's used to scan the inside of your eye to get an image, but it doesn't look like the equipment that's used today (at least not what I've had used during an eye exam); maybe this is a forerunner of what now might be done digitally. 

I don't know what the red and green lighted panels are on each side, those are interesting. I suppose an eye doctor/opthamologist's office would use or be familiar with this kind of equipment - maybe you could do searches on opthamology equipment or medical cameras. There have been cameras made specific to medical use.


----------

